# Best PH for African cichlids and how to get it.



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, the PH in my 55g is 7.5 and I would like to raise it as I've read it's better for the fish, and provides better colour.

I see that baking soda can be used, so how much and how do I add it so as to not raise PH too quickly.

Also, do I need to add it at every water change.

Thank you.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

My only advice would be...try not to get caught up in chasing ph in your tanks. A very consistent 7.5 ph should serve you well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, I would stick with 7.5 if it is stable.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree 100% with both guys above. Way too many people get caught up in chasing a certain high Ph and then during WC's or times when they are overdue on WC or what not and the Ph goes down then back up after WC it just stresses the fish. The best Ph is a consistent Ph as long as it is in the safe range to start with, and 7.5 is a safe range so I would not mess with it you'll have just as good a color on a happy fish in 7.5ph as you would in 8.0 ph


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree with the advise above, but would just like to add that if you're absolutely OCD and feel like you NEED to have them at the higher pH, baking soda would not be my first method of choice as to how to get the pH up. It's not an exact science, it would have to be redone with every water change, etc.. Too many things can go wrong and you could very easily cause a large pH swing that could stress the fish. I would lean more towards adding a substrate or a media bag into a filter. That way the change would be more gradual/consistent and not as prone to swings.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the advise, I will keep with what I have at 7.5. Seems the best option. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could get a KH test and post the results. That will tell you if your pH will be stable.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

As already stated stable PH is better for African. Now you could add a little cichlid lake salt or DIY mix, but I always have felt that swings in chemistry are more detrimental. This is the reason that I will not do SA cichlids with my tapwater (I dont have an RODI in the apt)...I don't want to chase levels around. Did plenty of that with an SPS reef.

Now WC Tangs I have always used Aragonite as substrate to buffer the water...luckily my tap water is liquid rock between Malawi/Tanganyika.


----------

